# Powerbook 12" qui ne redémarre pas après changement de disque dur...



## Disto (23 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Je suis un peu paniqué. J'ai changé le disque dur interne d'origine de mon PB G4 12" par un Hitachi 160 Go en suivant bien le tutoriel ici.
Tout d'abord, je dois dire que c'était une opération assez délicate, notamment avant de déclipser la coque, pour débrancher avec une pince à épiler les câbles (qui sont très petits et bien accrochés).

Après avoir tout remonté, j'appuie sur démarrage et là, panique, impossible de redémarrer !!!

Pourtant, la batterie est pleine et de toute façon ça ne démarre pas sur secteur non plus. J'ai beau appuyer sur la touche de démarrage et mon PB ne bronche pas.
Du coup, je me demande où est le souci. Ai-je mal rebranché un câble ? Est-ce possible que j'ai défait une soudure en démontant la machine ?
Que dois-je faire pour que tout rentre dans l'ordre ?

Merci de vos conseils à un utilisateur paniqué...


----------



## Junk (23 Novembre 2006)

Bonsoir,

La seule solution, si ce n'est pas encore fait, c'est de red&#233;monter la machine avec beaucoup de concentration.

A savoir, si tu as arrach&#233; un fil, il n'y a que toi qui puisse le savoir.


Red&#233;montes la machine avec beaucoups de pr&#233;cautions. et v&#233;rifis que tu as bien suivi chaques &#233;tapes tr&#232;s pr&#233;cis&#233;ment ... en d&#233;montant comme en remontant la machine.

Bonne chance.

ps: tu trouves &#233;galement un guide (mais en anglais) tr&#232;s d&#233;taill&#233; sur www.ifixit.com/Guide


----------



## Disto (24 Novembre 2006)

Bonsoir,

Merci de tes différents conseils qui me remontent un peu le moral.
Oui je crois que c'est effectivement la meilleure solution. Enfin, pour tout dire, je ne suis pas certain d'avoir le coeur à redémonter tout moi-même. :hein:Je me demande si je ne vais pas faire appel à un réparateur agréé Apple.

En y réfléchissant d'un peu plus près, je me demande si, en enlevant le cable qui relie la carte mère au bouton power, je n'ai du même coup dessoudé les fils... Et là c'est difficile à remettre soi-même...

J'ai appelé un centre de réparation agréé et il m'ont dit qu'un câble dessoudé ne se ressoudait pas forcément et qu'il fallait parfois changer carrément tout le circuit imprimé...
Je suis un peu sceptique et j'espère qu'ils ne cherchent pas à m'embobiner. Une soudure défaite ça te paraît possible à refaire sur PB ?

Merci encore


----------



## divoli (24 Novembre 2006)

Disto a dit:


> En y réfléchissant d'un peu plus près, je me demande si, en enlevant le cable qui relie la carte mère au bouton power, je n'ai du même coup dessoudé les fils... Et là c'est difficile à remettre soi-même...



C'est tout de suite ce dont à quoi j'ai pensé quand j'ai lu ton message. J'ai déjà vu quelqu'un démonter un iBook, et je sais qu'il y a ce risque de dessouder ce câble en démontant le portable, surtout pour quelqu'un d'inexpérimenté.

Je doute fort que la personne qui t'a répondu ait essayé de t'embobiner, tant la possibilité de ressouder est faible.

Je suis toujours stupéfait que l'on puisse faire croire aux simples utilisateurs, que démonter un portable serait à la portée du premier venu. Alors que cette opération sensible devrait être confiée à des professionnels, ou du moins à des utilisateurs éclairés.

Heureusement (et sans vouloir dire de bêtises), je crois que les nouveaux portables d'Apple permettent un changement plus facile du disque dur.


En espérant que tu trouves une solution qui te convienne...


----------



## Junk (24 Novembre 2006)

Disto, je pense qu'il n'y a que toi qui puisse savoir si tu as d&#233;ssouder un fil ou non !

Ce n'est pas anodin de d&#233;ssouder un fi quand m&#234;me et si cela s'est produit, tu t'en ais forc&#232;ment rendu compte ?! non ?

Moi je dirai plut&#244;t que tu n'as pas respecter tout le mode op&#233;ratoire &#224; la lettre avec attention, et que tu as d&#233;branch&#233; ou mal rebranch&#233; un c&#226;ble lors du remontage.

divoli, merci de dire :"cette op&#233;ration sensible devrait &#234;tre confi&#233;e &#224; des professionnels, ou du moins &#224; des utilisateurs &#233;clair&#233;s."
&#199;a flatte mon &#233;go  :love:


Disto, une fois la batterie, la ram, la vis de la ram, retir&#233;es, plus toutes les autres vis, il te reste &#224; d&#233;monter le clavier, d&#233;clipser la coque et tu y ais !!
Je ne sais pas si &#231;a vaut le coup de porter ton PB chez le r&#233;parateur si tu as d&#233;j&#224; r&#233;aliser l'op&#233;ration une fois.  En une heure ou deux maxi. tu auras termin&#233;. Et tu sauras si tu as vraiment d&#233;ssouder un fil ou non, avec une chance de faire red&#233;marrer ta machine si tu l'as bien remonter cette fois.


----------



## Disto (24 Novembre 2006)

Merci de vos réponses qui m'éclairent utilement.



divoli a dit:


> C'est tout de suite ce dont à quoi j'ai pensé quand j'ai lu ton message. J'ai déjà vu quelqu'un démonter un iBook, et je sais qu'il y a ce risque de dessouder ce câble en démontant le portable, surtout pour quelqu'un d'inexpérimenté.
> 
> Je doute fort que la personne qui t'a répondu ait essayé de t'embobiner, tant la possibilité de ressouder est faible.
> 
> ...



Oui ; c'est une opération délicate au niveau du déclipsage des câbles, notamment. Effectivement, je pense que j'aurais dû la confier directement à un professionnel. D'ailleurs, c'est ce que j'ai fait ce matin pour réparation... Verdict la semaine prochaine pour voir ce qu'il en est.



Junk a dit:


> Disto, je pense qu'il n'y a que toi qui puisse savoir si tu as déssoudé un fil ou non !
> 
> Ce n'est pas anodin de déssouder un fi quand même et si cela s'est produit, tu t'en ais forcèment rendu compte ?! non ?
> 
> ...



J'ai bien suivi le mode opératoire (je l'avais lu et relu avant de faire la manip) ; pas de souci la dessus. Par contre, enlever les câbles a été plus difficile que ce que je pensais (et effectivement ça paraît simple dans le mode opératoire). C'est en remontant l'ensemble que j'ai remarqué que les câbles ne se remettaient pas de la même manière (alors qu'ils auraient logiquement dû) et qu'il devait effectivement y avoir un problème de fiche enlevée.

Je ne redémonte pas moi-même la machine (même si maintenant je sais bien le faire...) parce que, de toute façon, s'il y a quelque chose à ressouder je ne pourrai pas le faire moi-même.

A +


----------



## bebes (26 Novembre 2006)

attention une opération comme un changement de disque dur ne doit pas s'accompagner d'un remontage et hop ça marche il faut faire des essai au fur et à mesure du remontage cad tester avant de tout remonter une fois le dd en place brancher le mini nécessaire pour que ça fonctionne et tester en faisant attention que rien ne touche pour un court circuit si ça roule on continue le remontage

imaginé tout les mac devant être démonté si sur la chaine de montage aucun essai est effectué en cours


----------



## Disto (28 Novembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> C'est tout de suite ce dont à quoi j'ai pensé quand j'ai lu ton message. J'ai déjà vu quelqu'un démonter un iBook, et je sais qu'il y a ce risque de dessouder ce câble en démontant le portable, surtout pour quelqu'un d'inexpérimenté.
> 
> Je doute fort que la personne qui t'a répondu ait essayé de t'embobiner, tant la possibilité de ressouder est faible.
> 
> ...



J'ai lancé une discussion sur un forum parallèle et les avis sont partagés sur la possibilité de ressouder.

Intéressant de confronter différents forums.


----------



## divoli (28 Novembre 2006)

Sauf que là, on est plus dans le domaine du bricolage que de la réparation. Mon but n'est pas de te saboter le moral (et j'espère que tu vas vite pouvoir retrouver l'usage de ton PB), mais de sensibiliser au fait que démonter un portable est loin d'être sans risque. C'est vrai que cela a l'air facile sur des schémas. Mais en pratique (et je l'ai vu), cela demande déjà un minimum de connaissances et d'aptitudes que tout le monde n'a pas.

En espérant que cette soudure soit réalisée...


----------



## Diederik (28 Novembre 2006)

Je voudrais pas te miner le moral mais il est possible que le cuivre qui est sur le circuit imprim&#233; se soit arrach&#233; avec la soudure et donc rest&#233; coll&#233; &#224; cette derni&#232;re au quel cas il est impossible de resouder  

Tu peux pas nous faire une petite photo de la soudure en question? C'est mieux pour donner un avis 

Maintenant j'avoue ne pas &#234;tre un grand sp&#233;cialiste en la mati&#232;re mais je me suis amus&#233; un temps avec un magazine qui proposait de construire un petit laboratoire d'electronique num&#233;rque et j'ai eu la blague de devoir racheter un de ces magazine parce que j'avais forc&#233; sur un composant que je venais de souder et qui a abim&#233; le circuit imprim&#233;.


----------



## Disto (28 Novembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Sauf que là, on est plus dans le domaine du bricolage que de la réparation. Mon but n'est pas de te saboter le moral (et j'espère que tu vas vite pouvoir retrouver l'usage de ton PB), mais de sensibiliser au fait que démonter un portable est loin d'être sans risque. C'est vrai que cela a l'air facile sur des schémas. Mais en pratique (et je l'ai vu), cela demande déjà un minimum de connaissances et d'aptitudes que tout le monde n'a pas.
> 
> En espérant que cette soudure soit réalisée...



Oui, oui, ne t'inquiète pas ; j'avais juste mis le lien vers l'autre forum parce que je trouvais intéressant à ce stade de comparer les avis.  D'ailleurs, je te remercie pour ta contribution à ce post.
Effectivement, la soudure c'est plus du bricolage mais tu conviendras qu'à ce stade, on ne perd pas grand chose à essayer, surtout s'il faut changer la carte mère (j'attends à ce sujet une réponse de l'Apple center à qui j'ai confié la machine) parce que si c'est ça , c'est plus de 800  et à ce prix je ne suis pas sur que ça vaille le coup de faire la réparation du powerbook (même avec un tout beau nouveau disque dur à 160 Go) plutôt que de rajouter un peu d'argent et de s'acheter un macbook.




Diederik a dit:


> Je voudrais pas te miner le moral mais il est possible que le cuivre qui est sur le circuit imprimé se soit arraché avec la soudure et donc resté collé à cette dernière au quel cas il est impossible de resouder
> 
> Tu peux pas nous faire une petite photo de la soudure en question? C'est mieux pour donner un avis
> 
> Maintenant j'avoue ne pas être un grand spécialiste en la matière mais je me suis amusé un temps avec un magazine qui proposait de construire un petit laboratoire d'electronique numérque et j'ai eu la blague de devoir racheter un de ces magazine parce que j'avais forcé sur un composant que je venais de souder et qui a abimé le circuit imprimé.



Non désolé je ne peux pas mettre de photo pour la simple et bonne raison que mon ordinateur est chez le réparateur pour le moment. J'avoue que je ne sais pas trop bien si le cuivre a été arraché avec la broche ou pas. Verdict fin de semaine normalement.

Je vous tiens au courant !


----------



## Disto (14 Décembre 2006)

Bon et bien, comme je le disais dans un autre post, tout s'est bien terminé. La garantie a fonctionné et je me retrouve avec un powerbook tout propre avec un disque dur de 150 Go !

Merci de vos contributions et, en tous cas, cette histoire m'aura servi de leçon !


----------



## colbosc (15 Décembre 2006)

la garantie fonctionne sur une machine ouverte par l'utilisateur ? hum hum


----------



## Disto (15 Décembre 2006)

colbosc a dit:


> la garantie fonctionne sur une machine ouverte par l'utilisateur ? hum hum


Normalement pas mais il faut croire que le réparateur ne s'est pas trop posé de question. Au début, j'étais parti pour une ressoudure de la pièce dessoudée et, je ne sais pas trop ce qu'ils ont fait, mais l'ordinateur a été réparé et je n'ai payé que la prise en charge.


----------



## colbosc (15 Décembre 2006)

t'as du bol, content pour toi

pour un ibook g4, j'ai payé seulement 45  de main-d'uvre pour un travail nickel !


----------



## Disto (15 Décembre 2006)

colbosc a dit:


> t'as du bol, content pour toi
> 
> pour un ibook g4, j'ai payé seulement 45  de main-d'uvre pour un travail nickel !


Tout dépend du travail que tu avais à faire faire...


----------



## colbosc (15 Décembre 2006)

changer le disque dur ! (j'étais tellement dans le sujet, que je n'avais pas précisé)


----------



## Disto (15 Décembre 2006)

Disto a dit:


> Tout dépend du travail que tu avais à faire faire...



Effectivement ; c'est pas cher. Moi, on m'avait fait un devis, par ailleurs de 100  HT pour la main d'oeuvre (incluant également le clone de l'ancien disque vers le nouveau).
Vu le prix auquel ils me vendaient le DD par ailleurs, j'avais préféré le commander de mon côté et le monter moi-même. Enfin, c'était risqué comme opération.


----------



## ganguerre (18 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous, 
c'est mon premier message sur ce forum, j'ai suivi votre discussion et me suis dit que vous pourriez peut-être me conseiller. 
Je me suis acheté un ibook G4, 14", 1,42 MhZ, 512 Mo Ram et 6O Go DD en mars 2006. J'en ai une utilisation beaucoup plus soutenue que ce que j'avais envisagé de prime abord. Du coup, la contenance du DD s'avère limite mais surtout l'ordinateur rame quand je travaille sur des gros fichiers word, dreamweaver ou photoshop. Comment le faire évoluer au mieux ? Quel est le plus efficace ? Rajouter 1 Go de Ram ? Changer de DD pour un plus gros et plus rapide ? Effectuer les deux opérations d'un coup dans un magasin agréé apple ? Si tel est le cas, les prix pour ces interventions semblent très différents : Quelqu'un connaît-il une adresse de bon rapport qualité/prix sur la région parisienne ( 45 euros signalés par Colbosc me paraissent d'un très bon rapport) ? De plus, les conseils échangés ici semblent préconiser d'acheter soi-même sa ram ( de type corsair par exemple ), son dd et de le faire monter dans un endroit sérieux. Que pensez-vous qui est le plus adapté pour ma configuration ? 
Excusez-moi si ces réponses ont déjà été données sur une autre discussion et pouvez-vous me diriger vers elle si c'est le cas. Merci.


----------



## Disto (18 Décembre 2006)

ganguerre a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> c'est mon premier message sur ce forum, j'ai suivi votre discussion et me suis dit que vous pourriez peut-être me conseiller.



Bonjour à toi et bienvenu sur Macgénération.








ganguerre a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Je me suis acheté un ibook G4, 14", 1,42 MhZ, 512 Mo Ram et 6O Go DD en mars 2006. J'en ai une utilisation beaucoup plus soutenue que ce que j'avais envisagé de prime abord. Du coup, la contenance du DD s'avère limite mais surtout l'ordinateur rame quand je travaille sur des gros fichiers word, dreamweaver ou photoshop. Comment le faire évoluer au mieux ? Quel est le plus efficace ? Rajouter 1 Go de Ram ? Changer de DD pour un plus gros et plus rapide ? Effectuer les deux opérations d'un coup dans un magasin agréé apple ? Si tel est le cas, les prix pour ces interventions semblent très différents : Quelqu'un connaît-il une adresse de bon rapport qualité/prix sur la région parisienne ( 45 euros signalés par Colbosc me paraissent d'un très bon rapport) ? De plus, les conseils échangés ici semblent préconiser d'acheter soi-même sa ram ( de type corsair par exemple ), son dd et de le faire monter dans un endroit sérieux. Que pensez-vous qui est le plus adapté pour ma configuration ?
> Excusez-moi si ces réponses ont déjà été données sur une autre discussion et pouvez-vous me diriger vers elle si c'est le cas. Merci.


Alors, il semble que la meilleure solution soit de monter 1 Go de RAM pour que ton ordi soit plus véloce et éventuellement de changer le disque dur (si tu veux privilégier la rapidité, il vaut mieux un 7200 t, encore qu'un 5400 tourne bien sur ma machine).

Pour la RAM, pas de problème, tu peux même la changer toi-même. En tous cas, sur mon powerbook, je l'ai fait plusieurs fois sans aucun problème : quatre vis à enlever, l'ancienne RAM à enlever et la nouvelle à replacer. Je pense que la manip sur un ibook est aussi facile. Tu peux faire une recherche sur ce forum ("changer RAM ibook") et tu devrais tomber sur un tutoriel adapté.

Pour le disque dur, ton ordinateur est logiquement encore sous garantie ce qui influence les choses. En clair, on ne pourra pas te proposer n'importe quels changements sur ton ordinateur parce que certains modèles de disques durs ne semblent pas reconnus par Apple pour que la garantie continue de fonctionner. Pour ma part, j'avais demandé un devis à un centre agréé pour un changement de DD à 160 Go sur mon powerbook et on ne m'avait proposé que des disques durs bien plus chers que ce que je trouvais sur Macway (par exemple) et pour des capacités plus faibles (100 Go ou 120 Go).
De toute façon, toute intervention sur une machine sous garantie ne pourra se faire que par un réparateur agréé (ou du moins avec son accord).

Donc, soit tu contactes directement un centre agréé pour demander un devis par l'intermédiaire du service client Apple (0825 888 024). Pour ma part, ça ne valait pas du tout le coup de faire le changement de disque dur par eux mais peut-être que sur un ibook les choses sont différentes.

Soit tu attends que ta garantie expire (finalement ça peut venir bientôt) et tu contactes un réparateur (pas forcément agréé Apple) pour qu'il te fasse la manip. Je te déconseille de faire la manip toi-même si tu n'es pas très expérimenté car, comme tu as pu le lire, ça m'a donné des sueurs froides... Il semble que ça ne soit pas plus simple sur ibook que sur powerbook.
L'idéal est d'acheter les éléments toi-même, pour être sûr d'avoir les meilleurs prix, et de demander au réparateur de te faire uniquement le changement de disque dur.
Pour acheter du matériel sur un Mac, je te conseille Macway (lien plus haut) où tu pourras choisir du matériel en sélectionnant précisément ta machine. C'est sérieux ; j'ai commandé par eux. Par contre, il peut y avoir des délais en fonction de la disponibilité des éléments. Je n'ai pas d'adresse de réparateur à te donner n'habitant pas la région parisienne.
Sinon, tu peux acheter tout simplement un disque dur externe en firewire pour travailler dessus. Avantage : ça sera moins cher et tu pourras souvent stocker des quantités bien plus importantes que sur un DD interne (tu ne seras pas limité par la taille). Inconvénient : tu n'auras pas une mobilité aussi importante que si tu changeais directement le DD interne.

Demande toi tout de même si ça vaut le coup de booster ton ibook, qui commence tout de même à avoir ses limites par rapport aux Macbook. Tu peux à la rigueur revendre ta machine et en acheter une autre sur l'apple store avec un DD plus important.

Voilà, à ta disposition pour d'autres questions si tu le souhaites !
Bonne continuation !


----------



## ganguerre (19 Décembre 2006)

Tout d'abord merci beaucoup Disto pour ta réponse extrêmement complète qui m'éclaire sur la suite à donner à mon affaire  . Puisque la démarche de changement de ram semble   faisable avec l'aide d'un tutoriel duquel je vais me mettre en quête maintenant, je vais probablement choisir cette option et placer moi-même 1 Go. 
Quant au disque dur, cela semble moins simple à changer, je vais reculer sur la manoeuvre : au travers de tes lignes, la solution du dd externe par firmwire peut me convenir. Peut-être aussi que déjà un gros formatage du dd actuel et une politique d'austérité de ce que j'y mettrai pourrait suffire.

Je te remercie en tout cas pour le temps que tu as consacré à ce conseil de qualité. Les questionnements que tu introduis et qui ne m'étaient pas venus ( réelle pertinence de telles opérations d'upgrade entre autre et notamment attendre la fin de la garantie avant toute manoeuvre car j'ignorais cette subtilité concernant les disques agréés apple  ) vont induire un changement dans mon approche du sujet.

Au plaisir de te lire sur ce forum.


----------



## Disto (19 Décembre 2006)

De rien, quand on peut rendre service...

Oui, à mon avis, la solution la plus pertinente pour ce qui te concerne est d'investir dans un disque dur externe. Il vaut mieux que tu le prennes en firewire plutôt qu'en USB (vérifie tout de même que tu as une prise firewire sur ton ibook) car, en plus d'une plus grande rapidité, cela te permettra de démarrer dessus si tu as une panne de disque dur interne (chose impossible à ma connaissance avec un disque dur externe en USB, tout du moins pas sur un ibook). L'intérêt de ce type de système est qu'en plus tu peux cloner régulièrement la totalité de ton disque dur interne vers ce disque dur externe pour te faire une sauvegarde de toutes ton système, données, programmes, documents, etc... Ainsi, tu as une bouée de secours, au cas où tu aurais un plantage sur ton disque dur interne, en plus d'éléments supplémentaires que tu pourrais stocker sur ce disque dur externe.
De toute façon, un disque dur externe est toujours utile, même si par la suite tu investis dans un autre ordinateur.
Je te conseille alors de garder ce qui t'est indispensable partout où tu vas sur ton disque dur interne (mobilité) et de stocker le reste sur ton disque dur externe.

Pour optimiser l'utilisation de ton disque dur interne, je te conseille d'utiliser un utilitaire gratuit (Onyx) qui t'aidera à faire le ménage. Un petit tour sur ce site te sera aussi utile.

Bonne continuation à toi !


----------

